# Male Cichlid made a cave and female no longer eating.



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

Hi my male cichlids has dug out two caves now, he and the female are in them alot i think to fan the eggs. The female is no longer eating i have been told in my lfs that is a sign of breeding. This would be there first attempt and my first fishy babys too. Any advice you have on the subject would be greatly appreciated.

Tank holds Jewlx1
Sp44x1
bright yellow malawi x1
Blue convict x1 All male
Blue convict x1 female.
I know i need more female cichlids and im looking to stock my tank with more females when I find the ones im looking for. Any advice on this also greatly appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to read my post and happy fish keeping!!!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With convicts you don't need more females, you will probably soon have several babies.


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

Dont know if this is odd but my yellow malawi cichlid who has always been the boss in the tank made the caves and takes turns doing the guarding and fanning the eggs with the blue convict female. Does this mean they are the two breeding? will that work do you know?


----------

